# Break Fix Jobs or in house IT



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

What kind of title would I be searching for if I am looking for break/fix type jobs or jobs where I am part of an in house IT dept for a company that goes to a persons workstation and helps them restart it/ work with MS word, etc? I'm a mix between standard windows applications and break/fix. I love them both but I fear they don't pay much.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Probably some kind of help desk job I'm guessing.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Desktop Support, Help Desk, PC/Network Tech will cover most in house IT jobs.

PC Technician, Computer Technician, Repair Tech, In-Store Technician will mostly be break/fix jobs.


----------

